# Bitework training with a French Bulldog



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,

This is Gizmo the 1 year old French bulldog on he's 4th bitework training  It's fun 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvtU68fLP8

some photos of he's 2th training:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

aw, very cute! go Gizmo!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

OMG Ive always wanted a frenchie and now that I know they can do bitework... Im trading in my oversizes bulldogs and gettin a mini-model :-D

too cute, thanks for sharing that.... Im gonna have to pass it around to a few who i know would enjoy it....


t


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you sure he is not a Malinois/Pug mix? hahah!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

lol, eye of the tiger, little man...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that the derringer of bite dogs?

DFrost


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG! I saw his video and it put the biggest smile on my face.  He's a firey lil beast & it looks like he is having the time of his life, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the purpose or goal you have with this? Just Curious.....


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

That is too cute put a smile on my face too what a trooper!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome, I was just saying a few days ago I should get a little brindle one as a matching side kick for my dutchie (but might have to watch out, I heard an AB breeder say that there one female frenchie was dominant over all the AB's)


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> What's the purpose or goal you have with this? Just Curious.....


my wife has a frenchie pup i got her for her birthday and hes in training for a ph1...lol


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Gizmo's first training was very funny:grin: I couldn't stop laughing :lol: he's a talent
we do this only for fun, he loves it! If he hear the sound of the whip he get crazy.
He's got excellent character, he feel's he's self home wher we took him and love to aport.
He's a nice boy, my sister is lucky to have him and a big fun to do bitework with this little devil


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Are you sure he is not a Malinois/Pug mix? hahah!


 might be :wink:


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> OMG Ive always wanted a frenchie and now that I know they can do bitework... Im trading in my oversizes bulldogs and gettin a mini-model :-D
> 
> too cute, thanks for sharing that.... Im gonna have to pass it around to a few who i know would enjoy it....
> 
> ...


Me too they are just to cute!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Katalin Bodzsár said:


> Gizmo's first training was very funny:grin: I couldn't stop laughing :lol: he's a talent
> we do this only for fun, he loves it! If he hear the sound of the whip he get crazy.
> He's got excellent character, he feel's he's self home wher we took him and love to aport.
> He's a nice boy, my sister is lucky to have him and a big fun to do bitework with this little devil


Size of the heart not the dog very cool.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Seeing a tenacious little dog working so good could shrink a few peckers on the board. We got a little smooth coat toy Fox Terrier bitch that likes to fire up not the caliber of this little guy but still she a feisty fun cool little dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Seeing a tenacious little dog working so good could shrink a few peckers on the board. We got a little smooth coat toy Fox Terrier bitch that likes to fire up not the caliber of this little guy but still she a feisty fun cool little dog.



MANY of the little dogs are a well kept secret. The Frenchies are just as scrappy as many of the little working terriers..........but they still fart and snore like a bulldog. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

That looks like the right size for my next working dog. I love it.

Julie


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw a little 35 lb pit work at a psa tournament, this might have it beat


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Awesome! Too cute - love those little guys


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

a cool photo of Gizmo, the super dog 









I'm always amazed of he's speed...

We will try him in Flyball...


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

this photo was the last one :!: :wink:


----------

